# Interstellar Full HD Download kaufen?



## Marcimoto (5. April 2015)

Hey Leute,

ich würde mir gerne Interstellar kaufen, denn für so einen grandiosen Film bezahle ich gerne.
Jetzt habe ich allerdings folgendes Problem, wir haben keinen Blu-Ray Player zu Hause und die DVD Qualität sind für mich Perlen vor die Säue geschmissen.
Zumindest bei so einem bild- und soundgewaltigen Film wie Interstellar.

Wo kann man denn diesen Film in der HD Fassung zum Downloadkauf erwerben?

Amazon Prime kenne ich natürlich als Möglichkeit, aber wie ich das verstehe kann ich mir den halt nur immer streamen wie ich lustig bin. Ich will aber weder auf die Amazon App noch auf das Internet angewiesen sein, sondern den Film lieber als .mkv Datei oder ähnliches zur Verfügung haben.

Gibt es dafür das passende Angebot oder ist das aus Copyrightgründen was den Kopierschutz angeht nicht möglich?


----------



## Combi (5. April 2015)

beim streamen aknnst du den schauen,aber nicht speichern.
aktuell gibt es den nicht zu kaufen,dauert wohl noch ein paar wochen.
auf sky kann man ihn auch schaun.
ich selber hab ihn in blueray 5.1 dd zu hause.film is ok,aber das ende find ich nich so pralle.


----------



## Marcimoto (5. April 2015)

Hmm.. ja hab ich mir gedacht..
Gut klar beim Ende muss man sich einfach drauf einlassen. Ist ja alles hochspekulativ, dazu gibts nunmal einfach keine wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse, die man nutzen kann.
Aber mich hat der Showdown mit seiner Bildgewalt und diesem unglaublichen Sound(track) im Kino so dermaßen gebannt förmlich in den Sessel gedrückt, dass ich dank dieser Faszination über alle Makel und Logiklöcher hinwegsehen kann 
Deswegen ist es mir ja auch so wichtig, ihn zu Hause in BluRay Qualität genießen zu können.

Naja danke, vielleicht kauf ich mir trotzdem die BluRay und leih mir von nem Kumpel seine PS3 aus.
Die braucht der dank PS4 sowieso kaum mehr


----------



## LOGIC (5. April 2015)

Ich kann dir eigentlich nur iTunes anbieten... Dort kann man fast jeden (auch aktuelle) Film(e) kaufen und ausleihen und dass natürlich in HD.

Liebe Grüße und Frohe Ostern


----------

